# Bright yellow pee?



## Sarahs85

Hello!! 

For the last week or so I have noticed that my pee is bright yellow! I have heard this could be because of the prenatal vitamins, BUT I have been on the vitamins for about 5 or 6 months now so I don't think this is the reason my pee is yellow now? I am also drinking more water than ever now because I am soooo thirsty...... any ideas? Is this normal?


----------



## TMonster

Generally its the B vitamins in the prenatals. You may not have noticed it as much because the urine was darker if you werent drinking as much and now that its less concentrated due to all your drinking it looks stranger.


----------



## Foxy37

How weird I was just googling this . I have a water infection so I am on antibiotics but my pee is illuminous yellow and even staines the paper yellow . I'm also drinking loads as I'm super thirsty and I'm on vitamins . I was just worried as it is so bright so this is a great thread xx


----------



## Karenfla36

I had the same thing when I took regular prenatal hard pills. I switched to prenatal chewables and do not really notice it now. every now and then I notice a little orangey discharge too. weird.


----------



## Nina83

My pee is always bright yellow a few pees (sorry, that sounds disgusting) after I take vitamins.


----------



## maria2005

Me too I have yellow pre and stains paper today yellow. Should I be worried? Plz help


----------



## Sarahs85

Yah I have yellow stains on the toilet paper too!! I guess it could be because i am drinking more so I am noticing the yellow now... but I still don't think its the pre natals. Its all day too, not just close to the time I take a prenatal.


----------



## missjenn

Mine has been bright yellow pretty much since I found out I was pregnant. 9 weeks tomorrow! Very normal!


----------



## Foxy37

well id say as we all have it then it must be normal xx


----------



## TMonster

Sarahs85 said:


> Yah I have yellow stains on the toilet paper too!! I guess it could be because i am drinking more so I am noticing the yellow now... but I still don't think its the pre natals. Its all day too, not just close to the time I take a prenatal.


It has nothing to do with when you take the vitamins. As long as you take them it will happen all day and even for a week or two after. B vitamins are water soluble and your body takes what it needs and is flushing the excess out constantly. It does that to pretty much everyone, some just dont notice it. When you drink less its a bit darker, more orangey and when you drink more its almost like a neon yellow. Its perfectly normal.


----------



## Foxy37

mine could glow in the dark im sure lol xx


----------



## Moomoo73

Foxy37 said:


> mine could glow in the dark im sure lol xx

Lol im sure mine glows in the dark as well. I have a UTI & on Antibiotics called Nitrofurantoin, they make ur pee bright yellow.


----------



## jennifer.lee

My doctor put me on a prenatal vitamin, and from that point on, my pee was "highlighter yellow." There's a little sticker on the outside of the bottle that says it discolors urine.


----------



## cassafrass

Mee too ! I think its a mix of vitamins and hormones


----------

